# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Level Build Plate Option Missing in Firmware 2.6.0

## jhansen0518

I can not find the level build plate option on my makerbot replicator + since i installed Firmware 2.6.0.  Anybody else having this issue??

----------


## oic-u3d2

It's still there on my 5th gen.  I looked at the release notes and it says the moved and re-titled it on the Rep+, but they don't say where they moved it or re-titled it too...

Replicator+: Moved and retitled the "Level Build Plate" script
https://support.makerbot.com/learn/m...se-notes_12252

----------


## matthew.colpitts

I'm having this same issue, any resolutions tot his problem ?????

----------


## Masher

I contacted Makerbot and they said they decided to remove that feature.   At the moment I am attempting to go backward to Firmware 2.5, but I'm not sure if it will work.  Maybe I'll reset to factory settings and then update to 2.5.

Update:  I got the bed leveling wizard back  by  reverse updating the firmware to version 2.5...

----------


## Roxy

My suggestion is to bring up Marlin.   https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Ma...e/bugfix-1.1.x

----------


## raverpunk101

2.6 uodate has the bed level feature in it, as it levels the bed before each print and uses an algorithm to compensate for it

----------


## voltatek

In my opinion, removing options from the firmware is a bad idea... I don't like makerbot anymore.
Change your firmware for Marlin or Sailfish.


https://voltatek.ca

----------

